# Applying Partner Visa and Tourist Visa



## amasarkar (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello,

I have a PR. I'm a primary applicant and my wife is a secondary applicant. Visa was granted on Nov 2016 and we came to Australia in Feb 2017. My marriage date is Nov 2012 and we married in India.

Now things are not going well between me and my wife and we have decided to separate. We are anyways not living together since 1 year. We are going to file divorce in Jan 2018. After that, I'll fly to India for my second marriage. That might happen between April - Jun 2018. After marriage I don't want to live alone in Australia and hence looking for Visa options for my second wife. I won't mind tourist Visa for her.

So, could you please help in Visa options. My priority is we want to live together in Australia. Partner Visas (300, 309, 100) takes more than a year. Tourist Visa (Subclass 600) seems to be a good option in my case, but will it hamper Partner Visa approval chances.

Please help me in finding a better way to deal with this situation.


----------



## Ismail_Aus (Sep 23, 2016)

amasarkar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a PR. I'm a primary applicant and my wife is a secondary applicant. Visa was granted on Nov 2016 and we came to Australia in Feb 2017. My marriage date is Nov 2012 and we married in India.
> 
> ...


==================================
You can apply for a dependent VISA after your marriage which is easy. Or else she can fly in Tourist VISA and then apply for her PR/Partner VISA too. If she is less than 30 you can apply for a holiday working VISA which is valid for one year. Pls check border website for more details


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

April - Jun 2018 timeframe is very optimistic when filing in Jan 2018 (even if a MCD), but anyways, as far as your real question is concerned: No, it does not affect your 309 offshore partner visa application if you come onshore on a tourist visa.


----------



## amasarkar (Oct 12, 2016)

Ismail_Aus said:


> ==================================
> You can apply for a dependent VISA after your marriage which is easy. Or else she can fly in Tourist VISA and then apply for her PR/Partner VISA too. If she is less than 30 you can apply for a holiday working VISA which is valid for one year. Pls check border website for more details


Thank you so much for your reply!

So, what would be the best option from the following? Unfortunately, Indian passport holders are not eligible for Holiday Work Visa.

Option 1
Step 1 -> Apply for Subclass 600 (Tourist Visa) from India
Step 2 -> Apply for Subclass 820 and then 801 from Australia

Option 2 

Apply Subclass 600, 309, 100 together from India

Option 3
Step 1 -> Apply Subclass 309,100 from India
Step 2 -> Apply Subclass 600 from India

Please suggest.


----------



## amasarkar (Oct 12, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> April - Jun 2018 timeframe is very optimistic when filing in Jan 2018 (even if a MCD), but anyways, as far as your real question is concerned: No, it does not affect your 309 offshore partner visa application if you come onshore on a tourist visa.


Thank you so much for your reply!

So, what would be the best option from the following? 

Option 1
Step 1 -> Apply for Subclass 600 (Tourist Visa) from India
Step 2 -> Apply for Subclass 820 and then 801 from Australia

Option 2 

Apply Subclass 600, 309, 100 together from India

Option 3
Step 1 -> Apply Subclass 309,100 from India
Step 2 -> Apply Subclass 600 from India

Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amasarkar said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> So, what would be the best option from the following?
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I think option#1 won't be possible as the tourist visa 600 comes with '8503 No Further Stay' condition which may rule out the possibility of applying for another visa when onshore. I am not an expert in this matter though- you should research more about this option.

That leaves you with option#3: Apply for 309 and then 600.


----------



## letsdoit (Jan 23, 2017)

using Option#3 can work for you.


I am also currently following the same. I applied for my wife 309/100 and after one month I applied for 600 visit visa and got her here. As the 600 was granted for 3 months only, therefore i got it extended for an other 3 months.


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

letsdoit said:


> using Option#3 can work for you.
> 
> 
> I am also currently following the same. I applied for my wife 309/100 and after one month I applied for 600 visit visa and got her here. As the 600 was granted for 3 months only, therefore i got it extended for an other 3 months.


Hi! I have been searching a lot about how to extend the visitor visa stay while being in Australia. It would be really appreciable if you could let me know the process of extending visitor visa for another 3months or so?


----------



## letsdoit (Jan 23, 2017)

Aman0909991 said:


> Hi! I have been searching a lot about how to extend the visitor visa stay while being in Australia. It would be really appreciable if you could let me know the process of extending visitor visa for another 3months or so?




Its pretty easy.

1. Apply for extension atleast 02 weeks before visa expiry
2. Launch application in the same way as you did earlier for first visit visa. This time applicant will mention that he/she is inside country.
3. Rest it will be some. They will not ask for any documents, but still i preferred to provide an other sponsorship statement stating that I want here to be here etc., my salary slips and her medical insurance evidence.
4. Extension visa was granted in 2 working days


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

letsdoit said:


> Its pretty easy.
> 
> 1. Apply for extension atleast 02 weeks before visa expiry
> 2. Launch application in the same way as you did earlier for first visit visa. This time applicant will mention that he/she is inside country.
> ...


Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## prashantabkari (Jan 8, 2018)

*Prashant*



letsdoit said:


> using Option#3 can work for you.
> 
> 
> I am also currently following the same. I applied for my wife 309/100 and after one month I applied for 600 visit visa and got her here. As the 600 was granted for 3 months only, therefore i got it extended for an other 3 months.


I have applied for 309 recently. I want to apply for visitor visa for both my wife and kid. But i am scared that DIBP will put a 8503 "No further stay" condition.

So what should i do. I am not sure whether to apply for visitor or not.


----------



## prashantabkari (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi - I have applied for 309 yesterday and planning to get my wife and kid here on visitor visa. But i am afraid that once i apply for Visitor visa immi team will give a 8503 condition i.e No further stay condition. So what should i do? Please suggest


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantabkari said:


> Hi - I have applied for 309 yesterday and planning to get my wife and kid here on visitor visa. But i am afraid that once i apply for Visitor visa immi team will give a 8503 condition i.e No further stay condition. So what should i do? Please suggest


What is your apprehension?

That the no further stay will affect the processing of the 309 ?

Cheers


----------



## prashantabkari (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes. will it not invalidate 309?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantabkari said:


> Yes. will it not invalidate 309?


As long as she is in Australia, the 309 cannot be processed



Partner Visa Processing
Can I lodge an application for a partner visa if I am in Australia on a visitor visa?

The purpose of a visitor visa is to holiday and visit family. It is not intended to enable the lodging of an application for a permanent visa whilst in Australia. Consequently, visitor and other temporary visas may be granted with a 'no further stay' condition. A 'no further stay' condition is applied to all Sponsored Family Visitor Visas.

If your current visa was granted with a 'no further stay' condition you will not be able to apply for or be granted any further visitor visa while you remain in Australia unless you meet very limited and specific criteria which allow the 'no further stay' condition to be waived. 

But do recheck as I am just quoting what I have read at the website 

Cheers


----------



## prashantabkari (Jan 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As long as she is in Australia, the 309 cannot be processed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.. Let me explain my situation
I have applied for partner visa on 7th January. Its for 309. Now i called up DIBP and checked if i can apply for Visitor visa when 309 is under processing. The officer said that should be fine. 

My only concern is if i apply for a visitor visa when 309 is under processing then immi team may give them a 8503 No further stay condition. I dont want to enter that condition.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prashantabkari said:


> Hmm.. Let me explain my situation
> I have applied for partner visa on 7th January. Its for 309. Now i called up DIBP and checked if i can apply for Visitor visa when 309 is under processing. The officer said that should be fine.
> 
> My only concern is if i apply for a visitor visa when 309 is under processing then immi team may give them a 8503 No further stay condition. I dont want to enter that condition.


8503 only prevents you from applying for another visa; you have already applied, so it does not affect you.


----------



## prashantabkari (Jan 8, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 8503 only prevents you from applying for another visa; you have already applied, so it does not affect you.


Alright. Thank you for confirmation.
Also, As part of 309 there is a rule that one has to visit Delhi for biometric verification. Now if she arrives in Australia before the verification will she have to go to Delhi for verification or can this be done in Australia only ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prashantabkari said:


> Alright. Thank you for confirmation.
> Also, As part of 309 there is a rule that one has to visit Delhi for biometric verification. Now if she arrives in Australia before the verification will she have to go to Delhi for verification or can this be done in Australia only ?


I am not sure. Two applicants I know did their biometrics overseas before traveling onshore.

On this page: *Countries and Visa subclasses included in the Biometrics programme*, they say:



> If you have travelled to Australia without providing your biometrics in the country in which you lodged, you must contact the immigration office processing your application to make suitable arrangements.


I am guessing it should be possible to do these onshore as well. Also see: *Where do I go to get my photograph and fingerprints taken?*


----------

